# Anyone have any news about the 2020 Asian Rubik's Cube Championship



## 徐子博 (Feb 20, 2020)

All I know is that this competition is held in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## 徐子博 (Feb 20, 2020)

Any other news?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 20, 2020)

August 27-30





__





Continental Championship Locations & Championship Announcements | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 21, 2020)

__





Postponement of the WCA Asian Championship 2020 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





Asian champs has been postponed due to the viral outbreak.


----------



## slowcuberof2020 (Nov 24, 2020)

徐子博 said:


> All I know is that this competition is held in Kuala Lumpur


its cancelled already


----------

